# Is it possible to use ADSL router with cable internet?



## Anindya (May 10, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I had a Dlink Dir 600 router which had become dysfunctional after 5 years of service.
Thus I have bought a DLink DIR 2600U router+modem.
I missed the ADSL part while buying it. 

Now please guide me whether it is possible to use this router with the RJ-45 jack of cable internet.
Else this router will be wasted. 

Its a bit urgent friends.

Thank you.


----------



## kkn13 (May 10, 2015)

you do get converters for this very purpose but they all are china-makes
I suggest buying a cheap router and converting your old one into an extender or try out the converter first


----------



## Anindya (May 10, 2015)

KKN thanks for the reply, but

Where can I find the converters online?
Cheap router or not at the base level most cost approx Rs.700-1000. Can I find any router below this price point?
"Old one" mean the 2600U u are referring to?


----------

